# Etsy Home Made Screen Printing Press



## psheridan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Was just wondering if anyone had made and is using the Etsy homemade press?? I am really strapped for cash and could put this together for about €250 (I think??)

Any advise would be gratefully received.

P Sheridan


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Not familiar with it. Do you have a link?


----------



## kurniad001 (Mar 3, 2009)

I had built it but have not started using it yet. i did some minor modifications, to save some more cash. 
I dint use the turnbuckles, I used a metal brace instead of angle irons and used a small turntable swivel thing. 

here is a link to a picture of it:
http://www.angrycucumber.com/archives/221


----------



## psheridan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Dennis,

It looks good. I am at about the same stage. Press is made (for last three months!!) but now need to order ink, emulsion and frames. Think I am going to make exposure unit as well - saw plans for one on this site but would need to look for it again.

Cheers.

P


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Tight registration was always my problem but otherwise it works well. I use only one color with this press and have a brand press when doing multiple colors.

Katrina


----------



## psheridan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Katrina,

Is this press only used for one colour? Is there anybody who uses it for 3-4 colours?


----------



## kurniad001 (Mar 3, 2009)

Im about to try a second colour. ive just been testing exposure times with the exposure unit that i had built. im happy to say that i have printed my first shirt! need to work on exposing and washing.. i messed it up abit... but i will get back to you when I had tried my second or third or maybe even forth colour.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

psheridan said:


> Hi Katrina,
> 
> Is this press only used for one colour? Is there anybody who uses it for 3-4 colours?


The plan says four colors but if you are printing four colors it is very hard to get all of the colors to line up correctly which is what I meant when i spoke about the registration. I had ok success with two colors (not the quality I would sell though.) but trying to register all four colors was something I was not able to accomplish.

I use a homemade 1 color screen printing press everyday and it works great. i have never had success when printing more than one color on a homemade unit. 

Maybe someone that has printed more than one color can chime in and post a pic.

Katrina


----------



## arteunoe (Mar 18, 2009)

are they selling the press? or just plans for the press? either case im in the process of building my own 6 color press for around $60. i'll be sure to post pictures of it when im done. i also have pdf and word documents on how to build your own press, mine is completely custom dimensions, but they came in handy for considering minor details and options...if anyone is interested in these plans, email me and i'll be glad to send you these files.


----------



## JerseyTrash (Mar 3, 2009)

Impressive! I was toying with the idea of making my own 4-color press, but now I'm inspired to really do it! Thanks, guys!


----------



## FERNANDO BRAVO (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi ..i think is great what you are doing....and i would love to build one myself...is there any chance that you can send me the plans..?....i am an airbrush artist and i've been experimenting on painting tshirts with the same basics of screen printing...but instead of squeege i' ll do it with my airbrush....so far i loved the results....thanks ..!!


----------



## kurniad001 (Mar 3, 2009)

the plans are at Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press


----------



## kvillefire128 (Mar 21, 2009)

kurniad001 said:


> the plans are at Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press


I have built this 4 color press. I have only used it for 1 color so far. Once I get some extra screens and designs I'll give it a shot. The press was pretty easy to build, all you have to do is follow the directions. I found most of the supplies at a home improvement store.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

kurniad001 said:


> the plans are at Free Four Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Homemade T-Shirt Press


Hey Dennis, have you gotten around to doing a four color shirt? If so how was the registration with the homemade press? I built one but my registration is hit or miss.

Also wanted to let you no that I saw your video on youtube for the homemade screen stretcher. I was about to purchase one for $350.00 when I stumbled upon your video. I made some adjustments to it as I bolted mine to a table and made it adjustable instead of placing heavy objects on the the strips of wood but in the end it worked great. I took the newly stretched screen to a friend of mine that also has a screen shop and let him put his tension meter on it and it was well within range. He asked me what tool I used to get the correct tension and I told him BOB!

Thanks for the plans and if you were able to get good registration post a pic for all to see.

Thanks again,

Katrina


----------



## scryumptious (May 10, 2009)

arteunoe said:


> are they selling the press? or just plans for the press? either case im in the process of building my own 6 color press for around $60. i'll be sure to post pictures of it when im done. i also have pdf and word documents on how to build your own press, mine is completely custom dimensions, but they came in handy for considering minor details and options...if anyone is interested in these plans, email me and i'll be glad to send you these files.


can you please email the plans to [email protected]
thanks in advance =)


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If you want to do multiple color/screens on a homemade press, try out Home Page and watch all the videos. The guy is opinionated and talks more than necessary but its free information and his system looks like it works good and is cheep. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## kurniad001 (Mar 3, 2009)

hey, sorry i have been pretty busy lately with starting up this thing.. well so far no luck with more than one colour... i cant get it on right... im planning to just buy a press to print multiple colours and use this as a one colour printer... youre welcome for the screen stretcher... im glad it helped.


----------

